# Überwinterung Seerose und die Folgen



## Nestor (27. Sep. 2004)

Nabend!

Wollte nur mal kurz schildern was passieren kann wenn man eigentlich nur seine Seerose überwintern möchte. 

Ich habe meine tropische Seerose letzte Woche aus dem Teich entnommen, weil es ihr offensichtlich zu kalt wurde. Also 90L Mörtelkübel mit etwas Lehm und rein damit. Schön in den warmen Dachboden gestellt und gut is... dachte ich zumindest!

Als ich am nächsten Tag nachgeschaut habe in wie weit sich das Wasser schon geklart hatte, flitze irgendwas durchs Wasser. Lampe geholt, angeknipst und reingeschaut. Da war ein kleiner Jungfisch drinne. Auch nicht schlecht. Halt einen vom Teich mit eingeschleppt. Kann ja mal passieren.

Ich vergaß dann allerdings die Lampe auszumachen. Als bin ich ein paar Stunden später wieder zur Seerose und was sehe ich?! Alles voller Jungfische. Das ganze Teil voll davon. Ich muss mir wohl irgendwie Laich eingefangen haben. Aber nur wo? Die Seerose hatte gerade nochmal 6 Blätter und stand gut ne Stunde Außerhalb.  
Naja egal. Also überlegt was ich mit der Brut nun mache. Ich werde sie nun mal versuchen aufzuziehen, was wohl nicht so einfach wird, falls die Meisten durchkommen. (ca. 50 - 60 Stck. auf max 90 L) 
Damit die es ein wenig wohnlicher haben, habe ich dann auch noch alle möglichen Pflanzen ausm Teich in den Pott gesetzt und nen AQ-Filter für das passende Volumen geholt. 
Dem nicht genug entwickelt sich dadrin nun immer mehr Leben. Es wachsen alle möglichen Pflanzen (Keimlinge) und es zeigt sich immer mehr Getier (irgendwelche komischen Mückenlarven, Strudelwürmer usw.)
Naja neben __ Schnecken und irgendwelchen Egeln, gesellen sich nun auch noch Libellenlarven dazu! Hallo woher denn?! 
Manche noch mini klein andere schon so groß, dass ich sie eigentlich bei der Sichtkontrolle hätte sehen müssen (3-4cm). 

Meine Bedenken sind nun leider, dass das Wasser irgendwann mal stinkt (WW müssen sein, aber jetzt würde ich die Fische mit absaugen und über den Filter dauerts ja ewig.) bzw. das es verpilzt. 

Nun ich bin ja mal gespannt was da noch auf mich zukommt, denn eigentlich wollte ich nur meine Seerose überwintern, aber die Ansprüche sind wohl gestiegen! 

Gruß Björn 

P.S.: Je nachdem was es ist habe ich nen Abnehmer für die Fischis. Zum Glück!


----------



## Nestor (27. Sep. 2004)

Fast vergessen. Die Pflanzen gedeihen dadrin wirklich gut. Die Seerose hat in der 1 Woche 4 neue Blätter geschoben. Das hatte bei dem Sommer schon gedauert. 

mfg


----------



## StefanS (28. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Björn,

den Fischnachwuchs lasse ich einmal Dein Problem sein, sondern sage nur etwas zur tropischen Seerose. 

Meines Wissens (aber das ist möglicherweise durchaus fehlerhaft) hast Du zwei Möglichkeiten: _Entweder_ die Seerose aus dem Teich nehmen und warm (= nicht unter 15 Grad, besser wärmer) in einem mit Wasser gefüllten Kübel mit Substrat überwintern. DANN MUSS die Seerose aber auch ausreichend Licht bekommen (= Dachboden wäre ungeeignet). _Oder_ die Seerose kühl (ca. 10 Grad) und dunkel in einem Marmeladenglas mit feuchtem (nicht: nassem) Sand überwintern. In etwa also Kellertemperatur.

Ich meine, dass _warm und dunkel_ nicht funktioniert. Hast Du eigene andere Erfahrungen ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Nestor (28. Sep. 2004)

Hi

Ich geb dir da recht, dass warm und dunkeln nicht klappt. Auch kalt und dunkel klappt nicht. Auch ist kalt und hell nix   

Spaß... ich hab im Dachboden meine Bude: Im Winter 22-25°C und ganztägig Licht (großes Dachfenster/ Südseite)! Bisher klappts gut. 3 Blätter in einer Woche sind draußen. 2 weitere unterwegs. 
Für die Menge hat sie mal eben den ganzen August gebraucht, wenn nicht noch mehr! 
Für den Winter möchte ich mir noch eine passende "Pflanzenlampe" (Aquarienlampe?!) holen, um so auf meine 12 Stunden Licht pro Tag zu kommen. 

Die Sache mit der Knolle ist mir zu riskant. Bei der Lieferung war noch eine Knolle dran, die ich seit dem versuche auszutreiben. Sie liegt nun neben der Seerose im Wasser und wird endlich mal. Ich versuche das seit Juli. Wenn ich das auf eine Überwinterung übertrage, könnte es passieren, dass ich die Seerose nach dem Austreiben gleich wieder in dem Winterschlaf packen darf (Sommer zu kurz). Folglich denke ich mal, dass sie so gut wie keine Blüten tragen wird. 
Daher möchte ich die Pflanze grün überwintern. Das scheint ihr ja bisher gut zu tun! 

Ebenfalls beste Grüße
Björn


----------



## StefanS (29. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Björn,

ich habe natürlich angenommen, dass mit dem warmen Dachboden dunkel und warm gemeint ist, nichts für ungut ! Mit den Knollen habe ich auch Schiss ... der Winter ist hier einfach zu kurz, um sich auf Knollenbildung zu verlassen. Bin immer hin und hergerissen. Werde mir vielleicht bei Conrad en paar Heizmatten besorgen und ein paar Aquarien-Heizstäbe. Hell genug ist es im Gewächshaus allemal.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Nestor (1. Okt. 2004)

Hi Stefan

Ne hab mich halt ungenau ausgedrückt. 
Der Winter zu kurz?! Oh ich glaube ich zieh um! Mag mitterweile überhaupt keinen Winter mehr. 

Also wie gesagt, im Moment wächst die Seerose zur vollsten Zufriedenheit. Aber sie wird wohl die nächsten 6 Monate da oben stehen bleiben und da kann noch viel passieren. 

Bin noch am Grübbeln ob ich meine Aponogeton distachyos auch reinhole. Aber angeblich is der ja winterhart. 

Na mal sehen

Gruß Björn


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
wofür ist denn der Winter für die Knollenbildung wichtig?

Die Knolle wird im Sommer gebildet und zum Herbst/Winter hin zieht sich die Pflanze dann ein...

Im Frühling treibt man die Knolle wieder an.


Skarabäus


----------



## StefanS (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Björn,

kann Dir natürlich nur von unseren etwas verdrehten Verhältnissen berichten. Da ist die __ Wasserähre die einzige Pflanze, die im Winter fröhlich wächst und blüht. Ab April wird es ihnen hier zu warm, sie ziehen ein und sind verschwunden. Tauchen ungefähr jetzt wieder auf. Ich vermute deshalb auch (wobei ich Deine Pflanzen nicht auf dem Gewissen haben will), dass man sie nicht herausnehmen muss. Allerdings würde ich sie so tief platzieren, dass die Knollen nicht durchfrieren können.

Hallo Skarabäus (als regelmässiger Gast wäre ein Name nicht schlecht...),

verzeih meine Unwissenheit (oder missverständliche Ausdrucksweise). Aber wenn ich meine tropischen Seerosen im Dezember (eher Ende als Anfang D. - die Wassertemperatur beträgt jetzt noch im Tagesverlauf  knapp 20 Grad und kühlt sich nur leicht ab: Heute früh waren es 17 Grad Lufttemperatur) aus dem Wasser hole, haben sie noch jede Menge Blätter und Blütenansätze. Wenn man den überwiegenden Teil abtrennt, ist da von Knolle nicht viel zu spüren - geschweige denn, zusammenzupressen. Die Knolle ist winzig. Vor diesem Hintergrund habe ich geschrieben, dass ich den Winter für arg kurz halte: Wenn ich die Pflanze Ende Dezember in den Knollenschlaf zwinge, indem ich sie all ihres Grüns und ihrer Wurzeln  beraube, habe ich Sorge, dass aus der winzigen Pille in feuchtem Sand im kommenden Frühjahr nichts wird. Noch anhaftende Pflanzenmasse, die einfach faulen _muss_, ist grösser als die Knolle. Deshalb habe ich es auch noch nie probiert, bin mit der grünen Überwinterung jetzt aber auf den Bauch gefallen. Wenn ich hingegen die stark gestutzte Knolle im Kübel hell und warm überwintere, bildet sich eine deutlich grössere Knolle aus. Mag ja unwissend und naiv sein: Ich habe hier aber nicht die Phase, wo die Seerose fein einzieht und als kräftige Knolle ins Deckelglas gepackt werden will. Oder sollte ich noch bis Januar warten ? Wenn es denn überhaupt nennenswerten Frost hier gibt, so (normalerweise) ab Mitte Januar und noch im Februar.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2004)

Sag einfach zu Stefan zu ihm *grins*


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
es kann auch sein, dass deine noch garkeine Knollen haben, oder erst dabei sind welche zu bilden...

Meine Kleinste Knolle ist etwa Erbsen groß.. allerdings ist auch die Pflanze, die die gebildet hat viel kleiner gewesen...       


Skarabäus


----------



## Nestor (2. Okt. 2004)

Nabend

Erbsengroß? Meine hat die größe von einer kleinen Kartoffel! 

mfg


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Okt. 2004)

*Skarabäus*

Hallo,
ja, die ist Erbsengroß....

Ich habe auch welche, die Kartoffelgroß sind.
Es kommt drauf an, wie groß die Pflanze war, die die Knolle gebildet hat.


----------

